# Pro Wings on Western/ Pics off intended app



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay so I just swapped my 8ft pro plow over to the new dodge I picked up. The cummins is a little longer than excursion I was previously using the plow on. It seems like I am having trouble reaching the plow into places since the truck is a little longer... having trouble on circular drives and swooping in by parked cars ect. Also the truck has larger tires than the excursion, so i think i maybe be running over some snow at full angle. This is another reason I am considering them. So I have a few questions, seeing as I have no experience with this product nor any wing. Also I am somewhat new to plowing so dont know how these will really effect performance & use other than their claimed jump in "productivity".. Any help will be appreciated, seeing as i am trying to install these sooner rather than later. Thanks!

1.) will the pro wings work well for this application?
2.) How many holes will I have to drill in my plow? And if i decide i dont like them, will the holes be a problem?
3. How do these wings hold up, I will be using them for a couple parking lots and some larger driveways. 
4. About how long will it take me to install? And is it really as big of a ***** as some people say... I've heard that drilling this many holes in the mold board is a PIA and the way they mount + plus fitment is sub par

BTW this is the truck


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sell that plow and get a Western Wide Out( if that's the brand you like ). If you're really going to be plowing for years to come, you won't be sorry. Yes it will cost more, but it's worth it!


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes this is something I thought of, however I will never get close to what I bought the plow for and to be honest I'm not in need of a 6000 dollar plow just yet, next year maybe but for this year I'm defiantly sticking with this blade seeing as I just purchased it. So the question remains. Btw thank you for your response in regards to the snow commander.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

bdlawncare;1548969 said:


> Yes this is something I thought of, however I will never get close to what I bought the plow for and to be honest I'm not in need of a 6000 dollar plow just yet, next year maybe but for this year I'm defiantly sticking with this blade seeing as I just purchased it. So the question remains. Btw thank you for your response in regards to the snow commander.


I hear what you're saying. It just sounded like you were unsure of drilling into your plow for the wings. You should just check and see what a dealer will give you for a trade towards a Wide Out. You never know til you check. I forgot about that Sno-Commander thread. If you bought it you should post a pic in that thread, I'd like to see it. Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Wings are definitely a must-have accessory to any plow, but having tried a couple different kinds, pro-wings are not my first choice. I would really like to get a set of Boss or Buyers wings.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

i wonder if the buyers wings could be adapted to fit they look pretty slick, but i dont really have time to be messing around welding ect. We are into the winter, and I am just looking for a quick and easy solution.. thats why i was wondering if the pro wings were it. Im suprised that someone with extensive experience with this product hasnt chimed in


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sell the plow and buy a Western Pro-Plus Commercial grade. Then the wings go right on. Be cautious though, hit a curb and the wing with tear off and bend the entire plow moldboard. Seen it happen. And a Wideout would be too heavy of a plow for your truck. 

I know its heavy duty but it was never built to have a plow on it back in the day. Two guys i worked with had the front ends on their dodges take a S*** on them because they could not handle the weight of the plow and the engine. Plus that front end was made to handle a gas engine. So the weight of that heavy cummins is pushing it. Keep it light, dont kill your nice truck. Just my advice from first hand experience.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Idk if you read the above posts, but i am trying to keep this blade for the time being, first year out with the landscaping business, and second or third year plowing... Trying to keep cost down and be as efficient as possible. hence the questions about the wings.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

1.) will the pro wings work well for this application?
2.) How many holes will I have to drill in my plow? And if i decide i dont like them, will the holes be a problem?
3. How do these wings hold up, I will be using them for a couple parking lots and some larger driveways. 
4. About how long will it take me to install? And is it really as big of a ***** as some people say... I've heard that drilling this many holes in the mold board is a PIA and the way they mount + plus fitment is sub par


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two seasons on my V10 (similar in weight to the cummins) with my 1000lb Vplow hanging off the front and have yet to replace a balljoint or tie rod. 

The prowings will work fine, the rubber edges will wear quick and tear if you hit a curb, the metal is also thinner so they can bend as well. But for the price you can't beat the increased productivity.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks plowguy43, howwa bout the drilling is it as big of a deal as some make it out to be or no? If i decide that i dont like them, and want to take them off will it effect the plow in any way? Also I was thinking wouldnt drilling 10 holes in the plow make it lose resale value big time if i decide to sell?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ohhh i thought you ment the western wings. my bad. Sorry guy


----------



## broke down (Oct 23, 2011)

I have and used the pro wings on my truck for 8 seasons now. I do only commercial lots. The wings have held up just fine and so has the plow. These wings work well for the money....I purchased them for some of the same reasons you have. Yes are their better plow options and better wings available for different plows...sure. You want simple and effective that's what these are. As for the holes I have at times not run the wings and the holes do not effect the plow. If you sell the plow in a few years just sell the wings with it I don't see how this would negatively affect the plow resale. The holes...well the small holes are easy it's the 2 large holes one on each side that are the pain. I think it is a 1 inch hole my advise get a new large size drill bit this will help. Remember start small and work up in diameter...a drill doctor is the greatest thing ever invented IMO. Hope this helps.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I ran them for 8 years on my 7'6" UniMount. As I said, they work, but I was straightening them at least once a month during winter, until I finally upgraded to a power plow. 


Hence my conclusion in my earlier post, there are better products out there. You still have to do a considerable amount of adjusting and modifying to get the ProWings to fit and work well. It requires you to drill at least 10 holes in your moldboard. It's not the end of the world, but don't expect miracles from the chinsy set of $200 wings....


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

i guess i could just get narrower tires but i still would have the "reach" issue. this is my main concern running over a little snow @ full angle is not a huge deal. hmmm im gunna have to do some thinking. I may have to just settle with pro wings for now


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's the installation instructions for the Pro-Wings.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Prowings would work fine for what you are doing. I ran a set for many years other than straightening them and fixing a couple welds the only improvement I made was to order urethane edges from Jerry in Pa. worth every penny for them. I did weld the brackets to the blade since the bolts tend to work loose and used extra washers to snug the wings up to avoid movement. Ran them on a 8' Western Pro Plow.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Pro Wings are easy to install, however IMO they hurt ya when you are rolling snow and in deep snow can drag more snow then you want when your slicing into some real deep stuff. I saw a thread on here where someone bolted up boss wings to western and if I remember correctly they looked alright . 

That said, a narrower tire will help in snow and if you have a set of winter tires it makes your summer rims and tires last alot longer.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

bdlawncare;1549275 said:


> thanks plowguy43, howwa bout the drilling is it as big of a deal as some make it out to be or no? If i decide that i dont like them, and want to take them off will it effect the plow in any way? Also I was thinking wouldnt drilling 10 holes in the plow make it lose resale value big time if i decide to sell?


I had a problem doing it on my old MM1 plow that I just finished restoring. Drilling the ribs wasn't an issue, it was the 1" holes on the moldboard that I couldn't wrap my head around. But at the end of day if your plow makes you money, then they are worth the $200. Resale will depend on the buyer, some will be upset, others will think its an extra "bonus"



broke down;1549320 said:


> I have and used the pro wings on my truck for 8 seasons now. I do only commercial lots. The wings have held up just fine and so has the plow. These wings work well for the money....I purchased them for some of the same reasons you have. Yes are their better plow options and better wings available for different plows...sure. You want simple and effective that's what these are. As for the holes I have at times not run the wings and the holes do not effect the plow. If you sell the plow in a few years just sell the wings with it I don't see how this would negatively affect the plow resale. The holes...well the small holes are easy it's the 2 large holes one on each side that are the pain. I think it is a 1 inch hole my advise get a new large size drill bit this will help. Remember start small and work up in diameter...a drill doctor is the greatest thing ever invented IMO. Hope this helps.


Exactly!payup


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I am half I read this thread I have been considering buying a set of these and after reading the response I am going to get a set on Monday. Unless somebody knows of a place where I can get a deal on them.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Glad not half. Damn auto correct on this phone


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

bdlawncare;1549270 said:


> 1.) will the pro wings work well for this application?
> 2.) How many holes will I have to drill in my plow? And if i decide i dont like them, will the holes be a problem?
> 3. How do these wings hold up, I will be using them for a couple parking lots and some larger driveways.
> 4. About how long will it take me to install? And is it really as big of a ***** as some people say... I've heard that drilling this many holes in the mold board is a PIA and the way they mount + plus fitment is sub par


This is what I got, Buyers Pro Wings PW-22 http://www.centralparts.com/accesso...w-wing-extensions/pw22-buyers-pro-wings/3891/
CPW was the cheapest I found and they were very easy to order from.

1. Yes they will and you'll wonder why you didn't put them on sooner.Productivity goes up by at least 30% (we sell time and time in money). 
2. 10 holes, I welded mine on my Poly Plow so I did the same on my Steel Plow so there's only the 2 larger holes.
3. Very good providing you don't abuse them.I did add some additional ribbing to them to strengthen them and have never tweaked them (see pics, before and in process) I have 4 years on my first set and still running the original rubbers. I plow parking lots, resi's, roads and have never tweaked them.
4. It really depends on your ability's and tools you have to do the job. The set on my Poly Plow took a good 5hrs due to have to do a decent amount of fab work to the plow before I could install them, on my Steel Plow it was just over an hour.

There was some comments about the not allowing snow to roll off the board easily, yes this is true with deep and very wet snow at low speeds. They come off very easy and quickly and go back on the same. In the west our snow is very dry in comparison to the stuff in the mid west and north east so it really isn't an issue for me. I have taken the one on the passenger side off when wind-rowing deep 12"+ to get it the throw further, other than that it's not an issue IMO.

There was a comment about Urethane Edges, I prefer the rubber edges for 3 reasons;
1. If you have a resi with sprinkler heads next to the drive you're less likely to pop them with a rubber edge, also they won't tear up the grass too.
2. I run up against curbs to pull the snow away from them, the rubber flexes and conforms to the curb like a squeegee.
3. They provide some give and won't tweak your wings only tear up anything.

For the $200 or so, plus and hour or so of time to install you'll have your ROI the first time you use them.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah the 8 little holes arent troubling me at all its the 1" diameter ones in the mold board that are bothering me slightly... I mean i wouldnt hesitate to drill an older plow or used one but i bought it brand new last winter.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

I drilled a brand new plow 2 years ago and I'd do it again tomorrow. Cheap or not, Pro Wings will give you the fastest ROI of just about anything you could spend money on. And someone said they hurt you on windrowing but I don't buy that because it takes all of 30 seconds to jump out and pop them off if for any reason they are causing a problem.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

bdlawncare;1550564 said:


> yeah the 8 little holes arent troubling me at all its the 1" diameter ones in the mold board that are bothering me slightly... I mean i wouldnt hesitate to drill an older plow or used one but i bought it brand new last winter.


Look at it like this, "get over it":laughing::laughing: At least with a steel plow you can patch the holes pretty easily. When you do the large diameter hole use a hole saw.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck, I'd go with wings for sure!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I run sno-wings from ace equipment in Henderson Colorado... they are GREAT. About twice as thick as prowings for just over $300


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1550855 said:


> I run sno-wings from ace equipment in Henderson Colorado... they are GREAT. About twice as thick as prowings for just over $300


Do they have a website and can u post a pic


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

chevyman51;1551279 said:


> Do they have a website and can u post a pic


I've seen them on Roberts plow and the are heavy duty. The do mount differently than the Buyers Pro Wings and won't work on a Meyer "C" style plow due the Ribs on the mold board. You can see how they mount: http://www.aceequip.com/products/snowing/snowing.html .


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

How much width do they add to the plow I really like the way they look


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

trustyrusty;1550582 said:


> I drilled a brand new plow 2 years ago and I'd do it again tomorrow. Cheap or not, Pro Wings will give you the fastest ROI of just about anything you could spend money on. And someone said they hurt you on windrowing but I don't buy that because it takes all of 30 seconds to jump out and pop them off if for any reason they are causing a problem.


Depending on what your windrowing they are even helpful there. I run an XLS but in scoop it's essentially the same thing... I "dogleg" when I'm windrowing and keep the plow in scoop so it carries snow forward while windrowing. Keeps your windrow from getting huge and continually moves snow forward if that's your objective.

Once you change your style a bit to match to the wings you will never go back.. Be it wings on a straight blade, on a V blade or full blown wing plow like the Blizzards or XLS.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

chevyman51;1551324 said:


> How much width do they add to the plow I really like the way they look


I seem to remember them being the same as the Buyers Wings.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok thanks I am going to cal them Monday


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

chevyman51;1551419 said:


> Ok thanks I am going to cal them Monday


Monday is New Years eve, they're probably closed, but you just never know.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The first plow I put them on was my bobcat 8ft plow and if I remember right it was 10ft2in with the wings on. Had a set on our boss 8.5 superduty and it was WIDE! SURE CARRIED some snow. Saved at least 30% on time.


----------



## 6.5 Chevy (Nov 3, 2010)

here are some pics from when i put the wings on my plow. I have had them for 2 years and just had to replace the rubber this year due to the cutting edge falling off. They have held up good for me, the 1" holes do not effect plowing. I would get them if I were you. It is well worth the money.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112202


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

id buy them, even if you don't use them all the time.. its well worth it and like others said the 1" holes don't affect plowing at all. my brackets are welded on to my steel plow and my dads are bolted on to his poly. 
it was 10" of fluffy snow. helped alot!


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1550855 said:


> I run sno-wings from ace equipment in Henderson Colorado... they are GREAT. About twice as thick as prowings for just over $300


I also run sno-wings. They are very strong and increase the width of the plow from 7'6" to 9'3". They weigh about 50lbs each. I mount them at the beginning of the season and leave them on. Wings save time, no question about it.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

i put a set on mine this year , they work great. windrowing is no problem with them on unless its really wet heavy snow and in that case pull one side off. it will help with the trail off at full angle. use a 1" hole saw and it won't give you any trouble. it reduced plowing time tremendesly on my larger lots. well worth the money and plowing with them off doesn't hurt a thing. i will be doing the Meyer upgrade for the new plow, sector and a frame and i will put the wings on it wothout giving it a second thought.we had 2" of sleet a couple weeks ago and thats the only time i took them off as it was just too much strain on the truck in my opinion pushing all that weight but as soon as i got the majority of it plowed i put them back on for clean up. Highly recommend them.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

The snow wings look well built compared to the pro wings. Does anyone know if the 1" hole lines up if you were to switch from "pro" to "snow wings"?


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

FordFisherman;1553610 said:


> The snow wings look well built compared to the pro wings. Does anyone know if the 1" hole lines up if you were to switch from "pro" to "snow wings"?


Not likely. And instead of a hole, the sno-wings mount to a pin installed thru the face of the moldboard.


----------

